# Merrick dog food



## Horses272 (Jun 15, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with this dog food?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't feed it, but this is a review of Merrick dog food: Merrick Dog Food | Review | Rating | Recalls


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

I did a food trial with it. I slowly transitioned them to it but it caused loose stools which I couldn't seem to correct. 

It is a well made food and has great reviews and I know a few people who use it with great results. Must be based on the dogs sensitivity.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

We use merrick, so far it is the only food that we have found that stopped wicks loose stools, itching, and he loves to eat it! (He has never eaten barely any of the 4 other foods we tried and he has liked both the turkey and texas beef of merrick). It does have small kibble size so may not be good if you have a fast eater. Wick chews ever.single.piece which is probably why he is so picky.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Currently using Merrick. Varik loves it.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I generally rotate between Fromms and Victor, but I use Merrick sometimes too.


----------



## TxGuy (Jul 6, 2015)

*puppy chow*

After taking my 10 week old Male German Shepherd Luke to the Vet for a well check and shots , he told me I should start feeding him food for big breed dogs. Never heard of that but I will look for and buy this type of food for him. The Vet told me big chested dogs like Shepherds need to eat that type of food because it has more nutrients for them than regular puppy chow food has. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I too rotate Fromm, Victor and Merrick and have no problems whatsoever, I also feed the Merrick canned along with the Evangers and Fromm canned, my dogs thrive on the variety.


----------



## Dev_DeCoste (Jun 1, 2015)

I fed my boy Merrick Chicken & Sweet Potato formula for about a month and he loved it. I definitely noticed a pretty quick improvement in his coat (should also note he gets 4 pumps of fish oils a day so that helps too) Only had loose stools initially because he was transitioning from a crappy brand of puppy chow. However after taking him to the vet they told me he should be on a large breed puppy chow until at least 12-15 months when he is done growing structurally. So now I have him on Fromm Large Breed Puppy chow but once he ready for normal food I will definitely rotate him back onto Merrick until I can afford to feed him raw.


----------

